Ask HN: Do you regret using an obscure language for something? - networked
======
itamarst
I once wrote a project for a consulting client using a then obscure Python
networking framework (Twisted). They had a hard time finding someone who could
maintain the code after I left, and had to rewrite it.

In general if you're handing code off to someone else you want to use
mainstream technologies.

You can hear the full story and other mistakes I've made over the years over
at [https://softwareclown.com](https://softwareclown.com).

------
NotAtHomeAcc
I used Scala for a few projects.

I won't do it again.

~~~
partisan
Please explain why you wouldn't.

------
wsmith
No. I once used an obscure, powerful language that was the only language that
offered a framework to solve a particular kind of problem. Other languages
didn't offer it. It's probably because of how powerful the language was that
it attracted the person that had written the framework.

I once also used an obscure, powerful language to solve a very common problem.
The language helped me think better and I was able to find a simpler solution
than the solution non-obscure, less powerful languages had found.

Maybe what to look for in a language isn't obscurity but power.

